# Peeing after being spayed



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly was pretty much house trained before she had the spaying operation. She has peed in the house three times this week. Could this be due to the operation? Molly is 6.5 months old now.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't know if Molly's issue is medical or behavioral, but I can tell you that Savannah's leash manners regressed after her operation/recovery. We were back to square one, this time with a full 45 pounds pulling and lunging instead of a small puppy. Jumping on people once again became a favorite activity. Fortunately, she is 'remembering' faster than she learned the first time. Unfortunately, she now also has the occasional teen-agery bout of attitude. 

Like Savannah, Molly may have just forgotten her routine. I would call your vet and ask if there could be a medical component; otherwise, you may need to give her a refresher course in appropriate potty training.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

And I thought "fixing" the dog was supposed to be an improvement.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I have recently found out my 18mth old dog is spay incontintent after being spayed 4 months ago. We are devasted and I totally blame myself for wanting to get her spayed. She is on Incurin 1mg twice a day, which stops the leaking completely but obviously in the long term I don't want her on these drugs forever. The Vet informs me she will be in drugs for the rest of her life or she can have a complicated operation, which may not even work.
I would never ever get another dog spayed after this experience. Bella is a fantastic dog, we idolise her, she has the run of the house, she sleeps on the sofa and lays on my kids beds. I don't know what we are going to do, in fact I am going to set up a new post about this to try and get some advice and also warn people against spaying.
Hopefully your dog is young so it may just be a hiccup in her house training. If it is incontinence it usually happens when they are asleep, and they wake up in a puddle. Get her checked out for a urine infection etc. I keep my fingers crossed that your dog is not going to end up like mine.
Good luck


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

That's distressing news and I know you are saddened by it. But the alternative is not so good either. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nick

How long has it been since the spaying? 
If very recently, she may still be healing and you just have to wait for her to get full control back.
Give her time to get back into her routine, check with the vet about infections if it persists.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bellababy – I can only imagine how devastated you must be. I hope your decision about drugs/operation works out for you and your family.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I have heard of some pups going through this after being spayed. Luckily we have been okay so far. Holley was fixed 3 months ago. We had a scare last month though because she peed in the house 2 nights in a row. We thought it was due to this but we also were worried about it being a UTI. We took a sample to the vet and it came back negative. It was just a fluke thing. We think she must have been going though a scared phase and something triggered it. 
I hope it all works out. 
I agree with Gunnr, she was just spayed not that long ago. She may just need to finish healing. 
Good luck


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

When I reported Molly peeing she was just a few days after surgery. Since then, there hasn't been an incident...so perhaps it was surgery related. She is doing well now....if we could just control the jumping we would be in good shape.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Let's hope the situation improved for both of you.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

That's great to hear Nick! 

The next time she jumps, try gasping - loud - as if she is doing something so terrible that it takes your breath away. I stumbled onto this one when Savannah jumped the day after surgery. Scared me like you wouldn't believe. It worked enough that I kept trying it; not enough that I didn't have to.  The trick seems to be how believable the gasp is.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better. Sometimes they are in alot of pain when attempting to pee so soon after surgery. There is alot going on inside. Even though they are back to acting crazy on the outside, their bodies give them reminders along the way. We noticed this with Holley and going #2 after surgery. She wouldn't go for a while and then when we tried, it hurt and she would stop. That may be what happened with your girl.


----------

